# How to draw by fountain pen successfully



## kittyzayapon (Sep 13, 2016)

I really like to draw and paint a natural scene. For this pic, I used a fountain pen to draw. It's quite unorganized. please suggest me how to do it better. Thank you :kiss: :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like your scene, it doesn't seem so unorganized as you say. I think this is the first time I've seen anyone post a fountain pen drawing. I like it.


----------



## kittyzayapon (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you so much. If I have a chance, I will draw it to practice more.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

I also like your fountain!


----------



## kittyzayapon (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you so much! I'm a new member here. 
If I have some questions of drawing or painting, please give me some suggestions. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I also like your fountain!


I don't see a fountain????


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I don't see a fountain????


Wow!.....gazebo! :vs_blush: Oops!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks good to me too


----------

